# اخر اصدار من برنامج لايكا Leica Survey Office v2.21



## abdolkadr (1 فبراير 2009)

اخر اصدار من برنامج لايكا Leica Survey Office v2.21 
للتحميل برابط مباشر حجم 11 ميجا

 بسم الله





رابط البرنامج من موقع لايكا

http://leica.loyola.com/products/software/surveyoffice.html


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يباركلك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
واود عن اسئل عن اهمية هذا البرنامج لانى مبتدا فى مجال المساحة ارجو الافادة


----------



## abdolkadr (1 فبراير 2009)

البرنامج لتحميل البيانات من اجهزة التوتل ستيشن نوع لايكا الى الكمبيوتر وبالعكس


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

اين الردود على كل حال شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## زانا سواره (23 أبريل 2009)

جيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام عبد الله (24 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر وياريت شرح بسيط عن كيفية العمل علية


----------



## ابوفاروق2020 (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
ارجو منكم كيفية تسطيب برنامج lieca geo office الخاص بالتنزيل من التوتال 
جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ابوفاروق2020 (19 أغسطس 2009)

lieca geo office باللة عليكم من يعرف تسطيب هذا البرنامج يكتب الطريقة جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر أخي العزيز على هذا المشاركة الرائعة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## MOSLEHTARAWNEH (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## FAHMIALABSI (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## abdo hanafy (24 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo hanafy (24 مارس 2011)

الرابط مش شغال ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## mohie sad (15 يوليو 2011)

الرابط معطل ارجو اعلدة الرفع


----------



## angel of survey (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور يا اخي على خدمتك لنا جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هنالك برنامج يحاكي عمل التوتال على الحاسبة ما هو وهل لي ان اجده لديكم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوعايدى (19 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن الرفع من جديد لان الرابط لا يعمل .................وشكرا


----------



## السيد عزام (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالحسين الناصري (10 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا لكن الرابط لايعمل ومن خلالكم نشكر القائمين على الموقع وكل المهتمين بالمساحة واجهزه المساحة الحديثة نسأل العلى القدير ان يسدد خطاهم


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (1 فبراير 2012)

البرنامج موجود مع الجهاز


----------

